# Which Vegas timeshare?



## wekker (Jul 18, 2007)

We may be going to Vegas in the Fall with a toddler.  Being close to the strip isn't a priority as we're going for a wedding.  I'd like to stay in a spacious unit without a lot of noise since our son is a terrible sleeper.  I can pull a 1 BD at Marriott Grand Chateau and Westgate Flamingo Bay and a 2 BD at Monarch Grand Vacation and Club de Soleil.  Which place would be better suited for traveling with a toddler?  Thanks for any input.


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 18, 2007)

Ive been to Westgate and Club de Solei.  Both resorts have  pools but not much in the way of a play area for little children.  Both resorts are very nice, Westgate is my favorite out of the two but having a 2 bedroom might serve your needs better.  I dont really know if they have cribs but I would imagine they do.  

Im curious as to why you would go to Vegas with a toddler.


----------



## wekker (Jul 18, 2007)

We've only been to Vegas once and swore we would never take our children if we ever had any.  The only reason we're going this time is b/c of a wedding, which will be just outside of Vegas.  We don't plan on doing anything on the Strip and will only be there for a few days.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 18, 2007)

The Cancun resort is away from the strip but still on Las Vegas Blvd. They have one of the bigger pool areas.  Seems to available in trade quite often. Also the Wyndham Grand Desert has three pools and is a short two blocks from the strip.  We like the units much better there but if you prefer being a good distance away from the strip take a look at Cancun.


----------



## kapish (Jul 18, 2007)

I would opt for the Marriott... just because it would be cleaner and nicer than the others. The 1BR would be OK, size-wise...


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 18, 2007)

The only problem I see with the Marriott is construction noise. You mention the toddler is a terrible sleeper. There is active construction going on now at the Marriott, heavy construction across the street from the Marriott at the new Westgate build and heavy construction that runs 24/7 at MGM's Project City Center. There will be construction noise at the Marriott. It's just debatable how much noise and if it would bother your toddler. Marriott is a very nice resort and has a pretty good childrens program on site. 

Club Del Soliel is in more of a residential neighborhood and I woud like to think it would be a little quiter. The rooms were nice enough when we toured that resort but, that was maybe 5 years ago. 

I can't comment on the others you've listed as we've never set foot in them. You might spend some time reading the reviews on this site of those resorts to get some sort of idea what you can expect.


----------



## julienjay (Jul 18, 2007)

I would definitely avoid Club de Soleil. I traveled there with 2 kids and was extremely disappointed. By the way, Las Vegas has an AWESOME children's museum. You should definitely check that out.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 18, 2007)

julienjay said:


> I would definitely avoid Club de Soleil. I traveled there with 2 kids and was extremely disappointed. By the way, Las Vegas has an AWESOME children's museum. You should definitely check that out.



I have some pics from our Marriott stays here 



The heavy construction of tower two appears to be complete from photo's I've seen elsewhere but interior construction will continue throughout the year. Tower 2 is suppose to open for occupancy in November. I don't believe all floors will be finished out when it opens.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jul 19, 2007)

Most, if not all, of the noise is close to the elevators. Although the new tower is to open in November, only the lower floors will be ready at that time. The remaining upper floors will be finished off during the remainder of the year and into early 2008 (opposite of the way the first tower was released). I updated my photos with two shots of the two towers from the front. I was told there is a new 15,000 sq ft exercise facility on the 5th floor of the new tower.

http://travel.webshots.com/album/471607955LEUhsa


----------



## mrsstats (Jul 19, 2007)

I have stayed at Westgate twice.  I like it because it is away from the strip and quite


----------



## JoeWilly (Jul 19, 2007)

We stayed at Cancun in April.  There is construction going on across the street.  If you get a room on the pool side, you should be ok.

The pool is big but I'm not sure if it was heated.  It wasn't that warm.  However the small pool (on the other side of the larger pool) which has slides, was much warmer.  

The resort was pretty nice all in all.  The bedrooms, dining room and bathrooms were very spacious.  The kitchen was small.  To load the dishwasher, you had to open the fridge door.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 20, 2007)

Where is the wedding?  The Cliffs @ Peach Canyon is in Henderson, about 20 minutes from the Strip.  It is a wonderful "Gold Crown" resort and great for a small child.  The pool is small but very nice with a waterfall.  The rooms are spacious and clean.  All new beds and bedding have just been put into all the units.  I think this resort would be great for you if........it's in the right directions to you wedding.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 20, 2007)

Cliffs at Peace Canyon is *not* in Henderson.  It *is* 20 minutes from The Strip, to the west, near (but not in) Summerlin.  That was my first thought for the OP, cause it meets most of the requirements, except that it is RCI, and while they didn't name an exchange company, they seemed to be naming II resorts.

Fern



gnipgnop said:


> Where is the wedding?  The Cliffs @ Peach Canyon is in Henderson, about 20 minutes from the Strip.  It is a wonderful "Gold Crown" resort and great for a small child.  The pool is small but very nice with a waterfall.  The rooms are spacious and clean.  All new beds and bedding have just been put into all the units.  I think this resort would be great for you if........it's in the right directions to you wedding.


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 20, 2007)

wekker said:


> We've only been to Vegas once and swore we would never take our children if we ever had any.  The only reason we're going this time is b/c of a wedding, which will be just outside of Vegas.  We don't plan on doing anything on the Strip and will only be there for a few days.



I used to take my kids to Vegas for soccor tournaments.  Many Thanksgivings were spent there. They liked going to Circus Circus and Ceasars Palace used to have a show on the ceiling (thanks for the trip down memory lane). I was the soccor mom and didnt gamble so I was the babysitter/herder  for 20+ kids. 

 Two years ago, (went there for 4 days) we stayed at Westgate with the grandkids and had a fun time in the pool. The pool wasnt that big and it got crowded later in the day.  They are older (5-10) so we could go to a theatre and went downtown to see the light show.  Made the mistake of taking them on the strip, (that was a short walk). We have family there so it was more to see them.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 21, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> Cliffs at Peace Canyon is *not* in Henderson.  It *is* 20 minutes from The Strip, to the west, near (but not in) Summerlin.  That was my first thought for the OP, cause it meets most of the requirements, except that it is RCI, and while they didn't name an exchange company, they seemed to be naming II resorts.
> 
> Fern




Cliff's is listed with I.I. Perhaps it has dual affiliation.


----------



## wekker (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  I'm trading thru II and the wedding is in Henderson.  Will check out Cliffs.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 24, 2007)

wekker said:


> Thanks everyone.  I'm trading thru II and the wedding is in Henderson.  Will check out Cliffs.




Keep in mind that, as Fern mentioned, the Cliff's are NOT in Henderson. I believe they're on the other side of town and that's likely to be a pretty long drive.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 24, 2007)

Closest II timeshares to Henderson will be Tahiti Village, Cancun and WorldMark on LV Blvd.

Fern


----------



## maddogron (Jul 25, 2007)

shell vacations club www.shellvacationsclub.com has a really nice property behind the old tropicana a.k.a hooters casino.  really nice breakfast buffet, quiet and no loud casino noises.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jul 26, 2007)

GaryDouglas said:


> Most, if not all, of the noise is close to the elevators. Although the new tower is to open in November, only the lower floors will be ready at that time. The remaining upper floors will be finished off during the remainder of the year and into early 2008 (opposite of the way the first tower was released). I updated my photos with two shots of the two towers from the front. I was told there is a new 15,000 sq ft exercise facility on the 5th floor of the new tower.
> 
> http://travel.webshots.com/album/471607955LEUhsa


 
RE: Grand Chateau

I now have much more reliable information regarding the final exercise facility. It will be approx. 4,500 Sq Ft and it will be at the lobby level at the completion of the third tower (2010).

Also, it is up for consideration the addition of another pool between the 3rd and 4th towers (facing east). This has not been approved yet.

Talk about adding additional floors for the 3rd and 4th towers appears to be just that, talk.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 26, 2007)

GaryDouglas said:


> RE: Grand Chateau
> 
> I now have much more reliable information regarding the final exercise facility. It will be approx. 4,500 Sq Ft and it will be at the lobby level at the completion of the third tower (2010).
> 
> ...



That's a pretty big fitness center. To bad they can't get the pool to be larger. I would assume that the rumor of a third pool is nothing more than a rumor but it would be nice.

Last March when we were out, the sales person we talked who is our owners rep told us there was no plans for an indoor pool (rumor we had heard) and that sales had been strong enough that the build out date had been moved up twice from the original plan. At that time (March '07) there was debate about building out towers 3 and 4 concurently rather than consecutively. In doing so they could apparently shave more time off the build out date. It appears that the plans for MGC remain at least a little bit fluid at this point. 

I do hope they can put in a 3rd pool somewhere. IMO, the resort will have far to many units for what is currently planned. While we do not personally care about the pool situation because we have almost never used them in Vegas, I do understand how important a pool is to many who visit Vegas. Why baking by the pool in 100+ degree temps in the daytime is relaxing I'll never understand but, as anight shift worker I've never been much of a sun worshiper either.

I'm anxious to see exacly what the resort will be like at build out. For that matter, I'm excited about the changes to the lobby and Marketplace the opening of tower two will bring. Eventually I hope to be assigned one of the high floor corner master suites that looks toward the south end of the strip. That's really the view we've come to enjoy when we're in Vegas. There's just something about that big green monster of MGM that I enjoy looking at in the evening.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 26, 2007)

Doug,
Then you'd love my kitchen window.  I can see it from there...

Fern



dougp26364 said:


> Eventually I hope to be assigned one of the high floor corner master suites that looks toward the south end of the strip. That's really the view we've come to enjoy when we're in Vegas. There's just something about that big green monster of MGM that I enjoy looking at in the evening.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Second the Cliffs*



wekker said:


> Thanks everyone.  I'm trading thru II and the wedding is in Henderson.  Will check out Cliffs.



We stayed for a week at the Cliffs at Peace Canyon last year and it was fantastic and a simple drive to the strip.  If I was going again that would be where I'd go.  Perfect size for young kids too.
Bart


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jul 27, 2007)

dougp26364-


> That's a pretty big fitness center. Too bad they can't get the pool to be larger. I would assume that the rumor of a third pool is nothing more than a rumor but it would be nice.


 
The second pool is suppose to be 30% larger than what is shown in the model.

The 3rd pool is being considered (so that part is not a rumor), but no decission has been made yet, so it still feels like a rumor.

The 3rd tower has an estimated completion date of mid-2010. If they finish the last tower within a couple years of that time, that would mean they are 4 years early on completion. Only time will tell.


----------



## M&M (Jul 28, 2007)

*Tahiti Village*



wekker said:


> Thanks everyone.  I'm trading thru II and the wedding is in Henderson.  Will check out Cliffs.



Tahiti Village may be a good choice. We just stayed there and didn't have any noise problems. They have a very nice pool area. It is located right off of Warm Springs and Las Vegas Blvd. It's not far from Henderson (my Brother lives there and we visited hime throughout our stay without a problem)


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 29, 2007)

I didn't think of Tahiti Village, but it is a logical choice, since it would be near the I-215 Beltway, which of course leads to Henderson.

Cliffs at Peace Canyon is not too far from the Beltway either, but its a good 10 minutes further west...and momma don't like to cross The Strip if she can help it 

Fern



M&M said:


> Tahiti Village may be a good choice. We just stayed there and didn't have any noise problems. They have a very nice pool area. It is located right off of Warm Springs and Las Vegas Blvd. It's not far from Henderson (my Brother lives there and we visited hime throughout our stay without a problem)


----------

